# Breastfeeding and diahrrea - can I take anything?



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sorry not sure the best place to post this.
For the last 24 hours I've not been able to go out (other than planned routes via toilets) as I need to be close to the toilet for 'dashability' IYKWIM  

Can I take anything (once I've braved the local shops to buy it)??
I'm still bfing Matthew so obviously it has to be safe.


----------



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

hi charlies-mum
i'm sure you can get a reply if you post on the 'ask a pharmist 'section on this site, but a 'natural remedy i know of is to boil white rice with too much water and strain and drink the water, it's starchy and 'binds' you up. 
remember to keep up your fluids, so you dont get dehydrated.
best wishes
em


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

sorry hun, one handed post!

I had this prob last week.  I sent dh to the chemist where they gave him imodium.  when I got home it says on the leaflet do not give if breastfeeding!!  he did tell them.  googling it, it seems to be a judgement call.  I think a normal breast feed baby would only get 2000ths of a dose?  I took one tablet as couldn't bear it anymore.  

Hope you feel better soon
xx


----------



## Woo woo (Jan 13, 2006)

When i was still BF Will i had similar.  my GP said to drink 'fat' coke she reckoned it was a good as dhyrilite at rehydrating you and contained as much salt and sugar!!!! Other that that i was told just to ride it out   This obviously won't stop it but should make you feel a bit better x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks all - I suspected as much. just managed a 'run' (no pun intented) to the chemist who said basically the same - clear fluids to flush the system out (like it needs any help  )

I use fat coke when I feel ill as a pick me up but at the moment am having a diarolite (sp) as we had some left over from my illness before xmas and they seem to work just as well.

oh dear toilet calling again


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hope you feel better soon hon


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Yes ask Maz - I'll move you there so maybe she'll be able to answer you while you're on the loo  

hope you're better soon - don't forget to drink lots more water

Claire x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Saw this earlier on but didn't reply- sorry   Don't really have anything else to add that the local pharmacist hasn't already said.

First line treatment is always rehydration, lots of water to flush out system if diarrhoea is particularly acute (constant watery liquid as opposed to very loose) then rehydration salts should be taken i.e. Dioralyte

Oral medication doesn't deal with the cause of the diarrhoea but will slow transit through the gut and help to reduce the amount of water you lose and  hopefully help things back towards solid   Codeine and co-phenotrope (LomotilTM) can be prescribed by the GP for this but the only thing you can buy is loperamide (ImodiumTM). It does transfer into breastmilk but only in small amounts and therefore the company says not to use. However these amounts are not thought to be harmful so it can be taken if necessary. Medication only slows the expulsion of the toxins causing the diarrhoea in the first place though so really the best course of action is plenty of fluid and not to stray too far from the loo  

Maz x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Mazv
Its definately the watery kind (sorry tmi)  and so far I've stuck to liquids but am worried that my milk is suffering because of it (now 48hrs without food). 
Normally I pump 2 feeds each day - last night I could only get 1 and a bit so I hope whatever is causing this is gone soon!!


----------

